
Avengers movie adds gas engine sound to Audi's e-tron in product placement fail - okket
https://electrek.co/2019/04/29/avengers-audi-electric-e-tron-engine-noise-product-placement-fail/
======
burfog
They mention laws. It's infuriating that we're legislating in a requirement
for noise pollution. The driver is already responsible for not running people
down, including deaf people and people listening to music.

~~~
rtkwe
Silent cars are more dangerous to blind or otherwise impaired people and just
general makes it easier for people to notice cars it's a complement to driver
awareness.

~~~
Doxin
Most of the noise a car makes at residential speeds is tire noise, modern ICE
engines are startlingly quiet already.

------
mrosett
_conspiracy hat_ : I wouldn't have heard or noticed that the amazing, silent
Audi e-tron is in the new Avengers movie if they hadn't incorrectly added
noise.

------
mrguyorama
I don't think it was gas engine sound as much as "Future car sound". I don't
think it has an idle sound or anything similar

------
KorematsuFred
Car should be silent inside and a little noisy outside so that blind and
animals can be alerted easily

~~~
powerbroker
The only sound, that I, the driver of a grey electric car, will tolerate, is
the deep bass sounds of the Theme from Jaws.

------
jonplackett
I watched this today and noticed that. Thought it was weird. Presumed it must
be a Hybrid. #FAIL

